# Anyone use a slow feed bowl?



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I think I may need to get one for Gigi. She eats way too fast and then runs to see what the boys have. I have to feed one boy from a paper plate. After he was done she took the paper plate and tried to eat it so I got it away from her fast.
I don't know if she's making up for lost time or what.
I have been looking at stainless steel bowls and don't know if I should get a small or medium size.
Any advice?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I've never heard of slow feed bowl specifically, but I have heard of putting a ball in the bowl so that they have to slow down and move it around to get to the food. I think a golf ball would be good in a saucer sized dish if you wanted to try something out before buying something.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Barb!
When we first adopted Bunnie she was the same way. 
I bought a slow bowl feeder like this, to make it take longer for her to eat:
Dog Games Hills Slo-Bowl Interactive Dog Feeder, Green
Even though she is little, I got a big one because I thought it would take longer. I didn't see any stainless steel ones at the time. This one is BPA free.

Now, I put about half of her food in a Kong. It takes her some time to get the food out. I also put her in a pen to eat, so that the other dogs aren't stressed out and gulping down their food trying to eat before Bunnie is done.

Sounds like Gigi is making herself at home already!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw that interactive feeder. I don't know if a kong would work because she does not play with toys but maybe if food was in it. 

She has made herself right at home. I think she was probably very spoiled in her old home or never trained. I have to work on barking at meal time and get her to understand a few commands like NO, leave it, sit, etc. She is so very, very smart and full of herself. Stands and looks at me like a little general. She loves chasing the cat. Good thing kitty is mild mannered.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

With my other dog I used a timed feeder--you could set up any amount for several different time intervals. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

If you figure out a way to stop the barking at mealtime, please let me know! 
Bunnie does that too - very demanding. You would think that since they are hungry it would be a good time to train them to be quiet, but she is just so excited for her food.
I am so happy that Gigi has settled in so quickly! It is going to be hard not to spoil her!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> With my other dog I used a timed feeder--you could set up any amount for several different time intervals. Is that what you're talking about?


I was trying to post a photo but having a problem.

It's basically a stainless steel bowl with a big bump in the middle of the bowl.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Barb J said:


> I was trying to post a photo but having a problem.
> 
> It's basically a stainless steel bowl with a big bump in the middle of the bowl.


I've never seen that one you describe. I couldn't find what I had, but this is similar. I spent around $50-60 if I recall. This one is pricey, but looks good as an alternative choice to the bowl. 






Trevor used to bark for food too--seemed like he was always hungry and always asking for food. I never was able to train him with that. Funny, with Tyler I have to beg him to eat LOL!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Trying one more time.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Barb J said:


> Trying one more time.[/QUOTE
> 
> Okay, I get it now! I'd probably go with a small one. If you go with the bigger ones, it will be easier for her to get the food--defeating the purpose the of bowl!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use slow feed bowls for my Yorkies. They eat way too fast!! The ones that I have about 4 or 5 raised areas in the bowl. It really slows them down. They can't gulp a lot of food at once, they have to use their tongues and get to the food around the raised areas. My Maltese eat very nice, slow on steady.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I use slow feed bowls for my Yorkies. They eat way too fast!! The ones that I have about 4 or 5 raised areas in the bowl. It really slows them down. They can't gulp a lot of food at once, they have to use their tongues and get to the food around the raised areas. My Maltese eat very nice, slow on steady.


It's similar to this


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh, I really like the ceramic one. Thank you for the photos. I do have a couple of the plastic ones but I want to get away from plastic so I was looking at stainless steel but I like the inside of the ceramic one better.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I ordered Gigi a small stainless steel slow feed bowl. I can't wait until it gets here. Went to a couple of stores locally but they only had larger ones.
I have never seen a dog eat this fast. It's like she's been starved for days. I feed her 1/4 cup of grain free dry, chopped up green beans with a teaspoon of low fat cottage cheese that I can mix supplements into and then later she gets piece of Honest Kitchen Beam. She is out in the kitchen constantly every time I'm there.
We just finished dinner and she was done in less than a minute. Same deal, 1/4 cup of dry with tablespoon of home cooked and vitamins as topper.

Am I not feeding her enough? She is 10 pounds and looks just fine to me.

Oh, her coat is already coming back in and starting to look good.

I had to order a small kong also, only larger sizes in stores. I'm hoping I can put a few kibbles in the kong while I'm fixing food because she barks her head off. 

Stinker already knows what time breakfast & dinner is being served and she's right on it. Last night I left her outside with DH and she barked to come in.

Should I increase amount of food?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Curious how this goes, I have not found a single one that works for my yorkie! I hand feed her so she doesn't bring it up as fast as she wolfs it down!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you think this would work for humans?:HistericalSmiley:

I don't have/haven't tried these but have seen them. Both of mine could use one!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Do you think this would work for humans?:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I don't have/haven't tried these but have seen them. Both of mine could use one!


HAHA May I suggest smaller serving plate for humans?:HistericalSmiley:

I will let you know how it goes.

Do you think 1/4 cup of dry with toppings is enough for her twice a day?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Barb, how does her weight seem? Can you feel her ribs?
She may need a little more food if she has a high energy level.
1/4 cup twice a day sounds a little on the low side to me for a 10 pound dog, but you have the toppers too.
Daisy, Max and Henry are 4-6 lbs. and eat 1/4 cup of food twice a day.
Bunnie is 5 lbs. and eats twice as much - 1/2 cup twice a day, and she is super high energy.
(We do Sojos/Honest Kitchen/Dr. Harveys veggie mixes with cooked meat, but the dry food recommendations for their weight is also around 1/4 cup).
It really depends on the dog.
It is hard to tell if they are really hungry or just food fanatics!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

When I first saw she was 10 pounds I expected a little butter ball but she looks just fine, not fat at all. I can feel her ribs but there is a little padding over them but not much. She looks good to me. She has been very busy exploring this past week but does like her naps. She loves to eat but does not beg when we are eating which is great.
Maybe I'll increase to a little over 1/4 cup and see how that goes.
My one boy needs his heart meds morning and night. I can sneak them to him without letting Gigi see me but she knows I'm up to something because the only way I can get him to take them is to hide them in liverwurst and she can smell it so one night I gave her a tiny bit and she was licking the blanket about an hour after eating it, so I cut that out right away thinking there was something in it that did not agree with her. So now I roll a couple of kibbles across the floor to keep her quiet. So she is getting a night time snack.
Thanks Kathleen for your input. I will try a little more tonight and I think I'll try the plastic slow feed bowl and see if that helps too until the stainless steel bowl arrives.
I have to laugh because I thought dachshunds were greedy eaters but this little miss puts them to shame.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Not me, Jodi is a very slow feeder, and even will bullied by the cat who tries to steal his food. My friend has one for her Cavalier and seems to like it.


----------



## Ahua (Jun 6, 2015)

A slow feeder bowl is definitely a good idea for a dog who eats waaaaay too fast. My Oreo (not a Maltese) has one for food. I got hers from Petco. It didn't take her long to get used to it. Plus, now I don't worry about her choking on her food.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have two little fast chow hounds here too! I just ordered 2 slow feed bowls from Brake fast. I should have ordered one more for the baby. Now that she has caught onto eating better...she's as fast and furious as them. This is when the burping contest begins...'who has the loudest burp and who can burp longer' 😜


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have fed Chyna out of these bowls...and even though it slows her down, she still gets done before the others. I've tried a few different types....even turning a stainless steel bowl up side down. Now I just feed her in a crate and keep it locked till the coast is clear.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

The bowl is helping but this little girl can put it away fast.

She still is the first one finished but I keep all of them separate to avoid any possible food fights. She only will go over to their bowls when they walk away just to make sure they didn't leave anything uneaten.:HistericalSmiley:

She has a built in time clock and starts this little cry when it's feeding time.

I'm glad I got the bowl overall.


----------

